# 7 Weeks into flower....Question??



## DillaWilla (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey guys.....My bagseed beauty is now about 7 weeks into flower She has nice buds that are pretty dense and heavy...Her trichs are mixed, clear and cloudy, with the hairs tunring pinkish on top and more of a red lower down the plant.  I tested a few buds from middle to upper on her at 6 weeks and the high was quite pleasant...The trichs have doubled since then but the buds seem to have leveled out, they dont seem to be getting any bigger... 

 So I guess my first question is will she develop more at this stage or should I assume that I am close to harvest???? (I know the trichs will tell me when she is ready, but I feel its somewhat hard to get a real good look through the scope)...

Secondly, when should I stop nutes??? Should I flush, or just feed plain water????  When and should I stop watering completely to leach the plant so it will dry faster???

Thanks for you help, first harvest is right around the corner with 3 beatiful Mistys only 3 weeks behind....AHHHHH I cant wait! 

Peace Out and GG!!!!


----------



## DillaWilla (Aug 17, 2006)

This is the correct thread!


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 18, 2006)

3 weeks for a good flush, two weeks is great, one week is ok, 0 weeks and it might not ever be smokable.  From the sounds of your plant start flushin now.  i suggest reading hicks thread on harvesting................


----------



## astra007 (Aug 18, 2006)

any guess at the strain my friend?  long narrow leaves maybe?  if not and they are fat then i would say to go to water now as ya got an indica.  the trichs can change fast.  pick up a magnafine glass instead of a scope.  hobby shops have them - i got a good 1 for 5 bucks.  coin collectors glass.  just go to plain water now, i think


----------



## DillaWilla (Aug 18, 2006)

Well it definitely looks like a Sativa/Indica mix, I have 3 heavy indica Mistys also in flower and the leaves are broad and fat...This girl has more medium sized leaves not real skinny like a sativa...The magnfier I have is from Radio Shack and is 15x (I said scope because I didnt want to spell mag...)...I can see the trichs well if I could just ever keep my damn hand steady enough....They definitely look a mix of cloudy and clear...The test bud I took at 6 weeks also had a pleasant up high, so if it was a late sativa most likely 6 weeks would have been way to early for any desirable effects right???  You can check my journal Test Run/1st Grow to get a look at her....I will say this she is putting on the trichs really nicely now...Sunday is her 7 week date in flower, she is due to get watered today so I figured I would go one more with nutes then just Water from Sunday for two waterings and then nothing for a week too let her dry out which would put her at 8 weeks for harvest....I will check the trichs again today before I make my final decision...Thanks for the help


----------



## astra007 (Aug 18, 2006)

misty is an all around beautiful plant - enjoy.  yer right in yer assessment but give it 1 more feed then go to straight water every day.  dont let it dry out totally.  in reality the word flush gets used somewhat wrong at times.  i do it.  flush = water added untill it comes out of the pot clear.  dont do this; just give it water every day so that the plant utilizes all the nutrients it has in the pot and storage, then with no chems left it will burn nice and clear.

six weeks is a good test point for product.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 18, 2006)

i have a friend with MS and she has shaky hands so i gifted her a magnafine glass that sewers use or fine needlepoint users.  it sits against yer chest; its big and goes around yer neck on a string/rope  adjustible so that you can just look down and thru.  check a sewing shop to find 1.

1 of these days i'll learn how to spell magnafine glass too.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 18, 2006)

is funny i have same problem with leaf movin under scope...that made me chuckle.  My first time with scope and trichs are a light clear amber, which makes me wonder if i even have two weeks left. do they become a heavy dark cloudy amber? and once they hit that point, how big is the window?


----------



## astra007 (Aug 18, 2006)

ever had a question you dont want to answer?  well.......  dam, depends on the strain.  watch the hairs on yer plant flowers and if THEY are going dark or changing color from the bottom up, yer getting close.  when i see the lower buds start to darken roughly 1/3 of the crop, i go to water only.  i hope this helps.  the trichs can go fast - 4 days and up.  IMHO


----------

